# flock of herons???



## JTHphoto (Jan 13, 2006)

I was driving to work this morning and i saw a whole "flock" of blue herons flying north...  i say "flock" because i don't know what the word is, i've never seen more than one at a time, i didn't realize they were a social bird, but there was like 10-12 flying in a formation of sorts...  i've seen lots of photos of these guys on here too, i was just wondering if anyone has seen more than 1 or 2 hanging out together...

and why does every animal have to have a different name when it gets into a group... who decided this...

pack of dogs,
herd of elephants,
pride of lions,
covey of quail, 
flock of turkeys....

i'm bored, there is nothing to do at work except sell (and by sell i mean drive around all day getting rejected) :meh:


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jan 13, 2006)

A University of Owls

A Murder of Crows are two good ones.


----------



## jocose (Jan 13, 2006)

are dolphins and whales pods?  and school of fish


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 13, 2006)

we always use the terms " whole passel of" or "a crop of" if you dont know what to call them....

herd of turtles...
a whack of insects...( dont think its the technical term...)
mess of fish...


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 13, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> we always use the terms " whole passel of" or "a crop of" if you dont know what to call them....
> 
> herd of turtles...
> a whack of insects...( dont think its the technical term...)
> mess of fish...


 
yeah, i was thinking there was a ****load of 'em, but that's not exactly a scientific term either  

i was thinking passel was actually for a specific animal, but can't remember...  isn't troupe or troop for something too...

swarm of bees


----------



## jcharcalla (Jan 13, 2006)

What about a gaggle of geese.

Anyway I've only ever seen them one at a time, well sometimes 2 but there never very close to each other. We have one that likes wipe out all the fish in our pond here at work. They ussually put up a decoy to scare it away.


----------



## Rob (Jan 13, 2006)

Asses: herd or pace of assess Badgerscete of badgers
  Bears: sloth or sleuth of bears
  Bees: hive of bees; a swarm, drift,
  or bike of bees
  Birds: flock, flight, (dial.) parcel, pod, fleet, or dissimulation of
  (small) birds; a volary of birdsin an aviary

  Boar: sounder of wild boar
  Boys: blush of boys
  Buffalo: herd or gang of buffalo 
  Cats: clowder or glaring of cats; adowt (= ?do-out) or destructionof wild cats
  Cattle: herd, drove, (dial.), or (US &amp; Austral.) mob of cattle

  Chickens: brood, (dial.) cletch or clutch, or peep of chickens
  Choughs: chattering or clattering of choughs
  Cobblers: drunkship of cobblers
  Colts: rag or rake of colts Cookshastiness of cooks
  Coots: covert of coots
  Cranes: herd of cranes

  Cubs: litter of cubs
  Curlew: herd of curlew
  Curs: cowardice of curs
  Deer: herd or mob of deer
  Dogs: pack or kennel of dogs Dottereltrip of dotterel
  Dovesflight, dole, or piteousness of doves

  Ducks: raft, bunch, or paddling of ducks on water; a team of wild ducks
  in flight
  Dunlins: fling of dunlins
  Elephants: herd of elephants
  Elk: herd or (US) gang of elk Ferretsbusiness of ferrets Finchescharm or chirm of finches
  Fish: shoal of fish; a run of fish in motion
  Flies: cloud of flies

  Foresters: stalk of foresters
  Foxes: skulk of foxes
  Geese: gaggle or (in the air) a skein, team, or wedge of geese
  Giraffes: herd of giraffes
  Goats: flock, herd, or (dial.) trip of goats
  Grouse: pack or covey of grouse Hareshusk or down of hares

  Hawks: cast of hawks let fly 
  Hermits: observance of hermits
  Herons: siege of herons
  Horses: stud or haras of (breeding) horses; (dial.) a team of horses 
  Hounds: kennel, pack, cry or mute of hounds
  Insects: flight or swarm of insects

  Kangaroos: mob or troop of kangaroos 
  Kittens: kindle of kittens
  Ladies: bevy of ladies
  Lapwing: desert of lapwing 
  Larks: exaltation or bevy of larks 
  Leopards: leap of leopards

  Lions: pride of lions
  Magpies: tiding of magpies
  Mallard: sord or sute (= suit) of mallard 
  Martens: richesse of martens 
  Merchants: faith of merchants 
  Moles: abour of moles

  Monkeys: roop of monkeys
  Mules: barren of mules
  Nightingales: watch of nightingales 
  Nuns: superfluity of nuns 
  Partridges: covey of partridges 
  Peacocks: muster of peacocks 

  Pedlars: malapertness (= impertinence) of pedlars
  Penguins: rookery of penguins 
  Pheasants: head or (dial.) nye of pheasants 
  Pigeons: kit of pigeons flying together
  Pigs: herd of pigs
  Plovers: stand, wing, or congregation of plovers

  Pochards: rush or flight of pochards 
  Porpoises: herd, pod, or school of porpoises 
  Prisoners: pity of prisoners 
  Ptarmigan: covey of ptarmigan
  Pups; litter of pups
  Quail: bevy or drift of quail 

  Racehorses: string of racehorses 
  Ravens: unkindness of ravens
  Roes: bevy of roes
  Rooks: parliament or building of rooks 
  Ruffs: hill of ruffs
  Seals: herd or rookery of seals; a pod of seals

  Sheep: flock, herd, (dial.) drift or trip, or (Austral.) mob of sheep 
  Sheldrake: dopping of sheldrake 
  Snipe: wisp or walk of snipe 
  Sparrows: host of sparrows 
  Starlings: murmuration of starlings 
  Swallows: flight of swallows

  Swans: game or herd of swans; a wedge of swans in the air
  Swine: herd of swine; a sounder of tame swine, a drift of wild swine
  Taverner: glozing (= fawning) of taverners
  Teal: spring of teal
  Waterfowl: bunch or knob of waterfowl 
  Whales: school, herd, or gam of whales; a pod of whales; a grind of bottle-nosed whales

  Widgeon: company or trip of widgeon 
  Wildfowl: bunch, trip, or plump of wildfowl; a know (less than 30) of wildfowl
  Wolves: pack or rout of wolves 
  Women: gaggle of women
  Woodcock: fall of woodcock
  Wrens: herd of wrens


----------



## doenoe (Jan 13, 2006)

yeah, what he ^ said


----------



## jocose (Jan 13, 2006)

a covan of witches :lmao:


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 13, 2006)

a siege of herons!  guess i could have just looked it up on the internet, eh rob?  that's quite the list...


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 13, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> a covan of witches :lmao:


 

i resemble that statement.....


----------



## jocose (Jan 13, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i resemble that statement.....




:lmao:  Yea, I admits I had you in mind when I wrote that :lmao:


----------

